
Octus.app - octusapp
https://octus.app/en/
======
octusapp
Desktop application for managing social accounts in one place, in one window.
Each tab have their own session and cookies, so you can use several account in
one app. (No need to use private mode in your browser). Connect as many
account as you want.

